# Summer Lips: Colors and Trends



## blazeno.8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey guys, I just wanted to see if we could start a little summer lip color/trend thread going.  I am really excited to see what's out there and what people love.  What looks do you go for in the summer?
Sexy clear lips?
Beach Bronze?
Tropical Siren?
or maybe something completely different!

So to start out, I just want to post a picture of what I think is really going to be hot: coral lips with multi dimension.





Lipstick: Vegas Volt
Lipgloss: Bronze + Rose Pigment
Lipliner: Half Red + Burgundy
To add a little more definition, I added burgundy and tried to blend it into Vegas Volt to define my lips.
I'll try to post more looks as I get new ideas!
Disclaimer: if you have a screen like mine, then this will look more pink than it really is


----------



## lovely333 (Jan 16, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## Jot (Jan 16, 2008)

fantastic - its so grey today summer seems ages away


----------



## CultureBloom (Jan 17, 2008)

it' s very pretty!!


----------



## lilMAClady (Jan 17, 2008)

Bright red orange lips and hot pink/fucshia lips will be in, but really its an anything goes time in fashion and cosmetics. (Always has been for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  I'm opting for the above and electric colored blushes like Exhibit A by NARS and Azalea which is a pro color from MAC.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Apr 15, 2008)

So here are two more coral lips.  I'll be on the look out for more hot colors!




Gloss: Nymphette
Lipstick: Vegas Volt




Gloss: Lychee Luxe
Lipstick: Vegas Volt


----------



## dominichulinda (Apr 15, 2008)

sandy b l/s & nymphette l/g





longstem rose slimshine


----------



## finess2317 (Apr 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_sandy b l/s & nymphette l/g





longstem rose slimshine



_

 
oh wow those colors are gorgeous


----------



## Jenna_x (Apr 19, 2008)

Woahh your lips look gorgeous!


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 19, 2008)

Stunning lips!

This summer I was into orangey shades.


----------



## Caramel_QT (Apr 19, 2008)

Wow! Love those looks! I'm going to look into Vega Volt! Looks hot!!!!


----------



## macmistress (Apr 19, 2008)

Well I did read in a mag 2 days ago..I think it was in Toni & Guy..

Dark lips and Cleo Eyes. Hmmm


----------



## MsCocoa (Apr 19, 2008)

I love the look, I plan to wear various pinks and nude, coral or brownish bronze colours.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Apr 19, 2008)

I can't wait because one of the summer collections will be coming out with an orange lipstick.  I can't remember which though!


----------



## dominichulinda (Apr 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *finess2317* 

 
_oh wow those colors are gorgeous_

 
thank you so much!!!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Apr 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macmistress* 

 
_Well I did read in a mag 2 days ago..I think it was in Toni & Guy..

Dark lips and Cleo Eyes. Hmmm_

 




Mary Kay Plush Violet
Lychee Luxe


----------



## Caramel_QT (Apr 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_




Mary Kay Plush Violet
Lychee Luxe_

 
This is pure hotness - you're very good at coming up with these combos!


----------



## MsCocoa (Apr 20, 2008)

Blazeno I love that combo!


----------



## couturesista (Apr 20, 2008)

I looove my Heatherette Melrose Mood l/s and a nice natural and golden skin tone for summer days and nights I loove the smoky eye and nude lip or the very bronze, glowy skin and colorful eyes for summer nights


----------



## couturesista (Apr 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_sandy b l/s & nymphette l/g





longstem rose slimshine



_

 
This would be cute for any summer day!


----------



## blazeno.8 (May 1, 2008)

Well after going out to see Dazzle Glass I just *had* to post again!  The first look is really bold.





flash




natural light
CB 96 + Glamour OD

The second is really soft and gets Lollipop Lovin' to show up the way I want it to.




natural light
Lollipop Lovin' + Glamour OD


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 1, 2008)

Bright Colors For Summer!


----------



## dominichulinda (May 1, 2008)

thanks  _couturesista_





!!!!


----------



## dominichulinda (May 1, 2008)

nice lips blazeno!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jun 6, 2008)

LE Pink Grapefruit and Vegas Volt Natural Light:


----------



## dominichulinda (Jun 8, 2008)

pink packed l/s
flash mode l/g




pleasureseeker l/s
ornamental l/g


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jun 8, 2008)

More pics! How lovely they all look. The long stem rose slimshine is my favorite, but they all look hot.


----------



## dominichulinda (Jun 8, 2008)

speaking of longstem rose..I smashed a little of it yesterday..so mad lol


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm definitely rockin' Electro and Pink Grapefruit this summer. I thought for the longest that darker skinned beauties couldn't wear orange lipstick, but I'm starting to embrace it a little more.


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Jun 10, 2008)

very prettyyy!!

i'll probably end up doing my regular nude lips or with a light tinge of pink to add a little color.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jun 11, 2008)

^ What do you use for that?


----------



## dominichulinda (Jun 12, 2008)

bombshell l/s 
1n l/g


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_^ What do you use for that?_

 
im not really a lip stick person but i have glaze lipsticks that i prefer which are really sheer and just put a neutral l/g over it. Sugar Trance from Fafi, Sock Hop l/g from Heatherette, and Bonus Beat l/g from Heatherette all show up slightly nude or pinkish on me. Especially that last one. Otherwise i'll just put on a l/g with out any l/s underneath. I have yet to find a l/s that i like that goes with my skin tone but isn't too much.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 12, 2008)

*dominichulinda*, you have the best lip swatches.  I love the combos you picked.  

*blazeno.8*, thank you for starting this thread!  What a great idea.  I can't wait to add a few of my own.  I have a couple that I think people will really like.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_*dominichulinda*, you have the best lip swatches. I love the combos you picked. 

*blazeno.8*, thank you for starting this thread! What a great idea. I can't wait to add a few of my own. I have a couple that I think people will really like._

 
Seriouslyyyy.....dominichulinda and blazeno both have awesome lip combinations. I am buying like 5 lip products just because of this thread. These are so hot for summer!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jun 13, 2008)

Anytime!  I just can't wait to see what you guys do!  I'm always looking for new ideas.


----------



## DivineFemme (Jun 13, 2008)

I thought that I would go more coral-ish for summer, but I'm actually finding myself doing nude or MLBB this summer. 

Some faves:

- 4N l/s with a bit of 2N l/g
- Ultra-Elegant Slimshine
- High Tea either alone or topped with C-Thru l/g
- C-Thru l/g 
- Sock Hop l/g
- Taupe l/s (this is the boldest of the bunch!)

I'm NC37, pigmented lips, for ref.!

Btw, this is my first time posting in this forum, and I *love* that Specktra has a forum just for us!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 13, 2008)

the bombshell 1n combo is freaking hot!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jun 14, 2008)

All on unlined lips
Sci-Fi-Delity & Glamour O.D.





5N & Nymphette





Lollipop Loving & Pink Grapefruit (ala Hilly)  This is the best shot I could get, but it's hard to get accurate pics with Lollipop Loving


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 14, 2008)

I tried Lollipop Loving and pink grapefruit...I forget if it was Hilly or another member who made me try it but seriouslyyyyyyyyyyyy......its awesome. Gorgeous!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jun 14, 2008)

I agree, when I saw that combo on her I knew it was love


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 6, 2008)

I want moreeeeeeeeee

LoL i'll have to try some new ones out today


----------



## aziajs (Jul 24, 2008)

Here is one for you guys (2 pic in different lighting)

Cranapple Cremestick Liner
Queen's Sin Lipstick
Comet Blue Dazzleglass


----------



## LAMB4LIFE (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_





bombshell l/s 
1n l/g_

 
beautiful!


----------

